# How to harvest TBH?



## TSWisla (Nov 13, 2014)

First year with a TBH. I checked the hive today and it is loaded with bees and honey. I only have about 4 or 5 empty bars left. I wanted to pull off a few bars to harvest, but almost every comb is 1/3 brood and 2/3 honey. I have no idea what to do in this situation. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

You can cut the third of the comb off that has brood in it, set it on the bottom in the back of the hive and leave it till it hatches out. If you have plenty of brood in the rest of the hive, or if it mainly drone brood, I would just harvest the whole bar and not worry about the brood. Cut off the larvae section off before you do your crush and strain. Add the brood filled comb to your wax melter and not worry about it.


----------



## TSWisla (Nov 13, 2014)

I was afraid that that was the answer, but it seems like such a waste. I can't think of any other way to deal with this problem. Is this simply the way that TBH frames turn out? I have to pull some off soon as the hive is almost full.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

TSWisla said:


> I was afraid that that was the answer, but it seems like such a waste. I can't think of any other way to deal with this problem. Is this simply the way that TBH frames turn out? I have to pull some off soon as the hive is almost full.


Not necessarily how it turns out. On excessively small hives, this is a problem. On the ones we run with 30 or more bars, they seldom have an issue with running out of space and left alone, the brood area contracts and gets backfilled with honey .


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Wait until the brood has emerged and the brood nest shrinks down in prep for wintering. By then they will have removed any open nector as well. Not sure about your area but here the nest will shrink back the beginning of September sometimes earlier.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Delta Bay said:


> Wait until the brood has emerged and the brood nest shrinks down in prep for wintering. By then they will have removed any open nector as well. Not sure about your area but here the nest will shrink back the beginning of September sometimes earlier.


This is what I would do as well. Also, open up the brood nest some in case they get any ideas of swarming, try to get them to convert some nectar to comb and keep them busy. 4-5 bars space this time of year is plenty to play with.

How long is your hive? If you don't already have another hive prepped and ready, would make a good project for splits next year.


----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

I would consider using a queen excluder and delay honey harvest until some of the 4 or 5 bars on the other side of the excluder have honey. In the meantime, if some of the bars with brood become honey only bars you could harvest those.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

JeronimoJC said:


> I would consider using a queen excluder and delay honey harvest until some of the 4 or 5 bars on the other side of the excluder have honey. In the meantime, if some of the bars with brood become honey only bars you could harvest those.


My worry here is, if the hive is a small one, still brood heavy, there is a chance that when then population of brood hatches, they will feel cramped and make swarm preparations, whereas simply opening the brood nest with a couple of bars will have the opposite effect and displace nectar stores to comb drawing if they feel the need. Consolidate the hive before winter and move partials to back for Fall stores.


----------



## TSWisla (Nov 13, 2014)

46" and 28 bars. When you say to "open up the brood nest", do you mean to add bars there? Thank you.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes, I'd add just a couple to give them something to do, and alleviate any crowding issues. Just add one about 1/3 in, and add another 3 bars behind it. If they don't end up utilizing the bars, or build partial combs on them, just move them to the back before winter hits.


----------



## SWAT253 (May 11, 2015)

I had the same issue with brood in some of my honey bars. A few bees were actually beginning to hatch while I trimmed off the brood comb. I placed it upright in the hive. A few days later, the comb was empty and I removed it to my wax buckets for melting. You may have to get "surgical" with your trimming...


----------

